# IGF-1 (Insulin-Like Growth Factor 1)



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2019)

*IGF-1 (Insulin-Like Growth Factor 1)*

IGF-1 or insulin-like growth factor 1 (brand name: Increlex) is a growth factor which is very closely related to insulin.  It carries the same amount of amino acids as insulin and responsible for the anabolic reactions to GH.  IGF-1 is an important factor in childhood growth and is highly anabolic in adults. It is also known by the brand name Increlex and the generic name mecasermin.

*Background*
In the 1970?s, IGF-1 was known as as ?Sulfation Factor? and ?Nonsuppressible Insulin-like Activity? (NSILA).  In the 1980?s, it was known as ?Somatomedin C.?  The most popular type of IGF-1 available on the Black Market is a longer lasting version (more amino acids in length) known as Long R3 Insulin-like Growth Factor-I or Long R3IGF-I.  Lr3igf-1 is more potent than the lesser versions which are no longer available on the black market. Of that type of IGF, there are two types commonly available (Media and Receptor grades, respectively). These last two types of IGF mostly just refer to the purity of what is actually in the bottle.

*Action*
IGF-1 is released in the liver and binds to the IGF receptors within the cells, which ultimately causes a stimulation of cell growth (both causing new tissue formation and existing tissue growth) and an inhibition of cell death.  It is a highly anabolic and anti-catabolic compound. For the athlete or bodybuilder, this had many positive effects: increased nitrogen retention and protein synthesis because it is highly anabolic.  IGF-1 (in the presence of sufficient protein) actually promotes growth of new muscle cells, which increases the overall number of cells in the muscle.

IGF protects the neurons of the brain as well as promotes growth of new motor neurons, making it more possible to rapidly learn new skills during its use.  IGF-1 is also responsible in connective tissue production, improves collagen formation and aids in cartilage repair.  Similarly, it affects the bones by aiding in bone production and repair.

*Technical Data*
In a study done on young adult mice, a compound responsible for increased secretion of IGF-1 in muscle fibers was administered.  There was an average increase of 15% in muscle mass and a 14% increase in strength.  When the study was then conducted on adult mice, there was a 27% increase in strength in the injected muscles as compared with non-injected muscles.  It was also found to prevent aging of the muscles.  Muscle mass and muscle fiber growth were similar to the levels found in young adults. These effects are most likely due to the ability of IGF-1 to activate satellite cells, therefore stimulating muscle rejuvenation (1).

In studies conducted where GH and IGF1 were used together, a greater increase of Lean Body Mass and fat reduction was found than by use with each compound alone (2).  Researches also believe that use of testosterone would also increase IGF levels in muscle (3). In a 12 week study on subjects using IGF-1, IGF-1+GH, or GH alone subjects in this study, gained around 3kgs of lean mass, and lost around 2kgs of fat(4) .

The complete human IGF-1 Long R3 IGF-1 is 2-3 times more potent than IGF-1  due to less ability to be made inactive by IGF binding proteins (5) (6).

*User Notes*
I?m actually a very big fan of Lr3 IGF-1. For me, I?ve found that it?s had beneficial effects on helping me recover from training injuries and has shown to be very helpful in improving my strength, speed, and performance. I also noted some pretty enhanced muscle building effects and very enhanced fat burning when I?ve been on IGF?nothing on the level of Anabolic Steroids, but still, the effect was very pronounced.

Most users opt for a dose of about 100mcg/day injected bilaterally in the muscle group just trained, immediately post workout.

I suspect that in the coming years, more and more professional athletes will be using IGF, as it is very difficult to test for, and many have switched over from GH to this compound already.

Anecdotally, IGF seems to stack best with Trenbolone and Testosterone, and there?s certainly some synergy between these compounds. Lately, MGF is being added to most IGF protocols.


*References*
Viral mediated expression of insulin-like growth factor I blocks the aging-related loss of skeletal muscle function.Proc Natl Acad Sci U S A. 1998 Dec 22;95(26):15603-7.
Recombinant human growth hormone, insulin-like growth factor 1, and combination therapy in AIDS-associated wasting. A randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial. Ann Intern Med. 1996 Dec 1;125(11):865-72.
Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2002 Mar;282(3):E601
Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2002 Mar;282(3):E601-
IGF-I variants which bind poorly to IGF-binding proteins show more potent and prolonged  hypoglycaemic action than native IGF-I in pigs and marmoset monkeys.J Endocrinol. 1997 Nov;155(2):377-86.
In vivo actions of IGF analogues with poor affinities for IGFBPs: metabolic and growth effects in pigs of different ages and GH responsiveness. Prog Growth Factor Res. 1995;6(2-4):385-95. Review.


----------



## Elios17 (Nov 27, 2019)

[QUOTE = The Admin; 3453153] *IGF-1 (*

 fattore di crescita simile all'insulina *1)* IGF-1 o fattore di crescita simile all'insulina 1 (nome commerciale: Increlex) ? un fattore di crescita che ? strettamente correlato all'insulina. Trasporta la stessa quantit?* di aminoacidi dell'insulina e responsabile delle reazioni anaboliche al GH. IGF-1 ? un fattore importante nella crescita infantile ed ? altamente anabolico negli adulti. ? anche noto con il marchio Increlex e il nome generico mecasermin. 

*sfondo*
Negli anni '70, IGF-1 era noto come "fattore di solfatazione" e "attivit?* insulino-insulso non soppressibile" (NSILA). Negli anni '80, era noto come "Somatomedin C." Il tipo pi? popolare di IGF-1 disponibile sul mercato nero ? una versione pi? duratura (pi? aminoacidi di lunghezza) nota come Long R3 Fattore di crescita simile all'insulina-I o Long R3IGF-I. Lr3igf-1 ? pi? potente delle versioni minori che non sono pi? disponibili sul mercato nero. Di quel tipo di IGF, ci sono due tipi comunemente disponibili (media e recettore, rispettivamente). Questi ultimi due tipi di IGF si riferiscono principalmente alla purezza di ci? che ? effettivamente nella bottiglia. 

*Azione*
L'IGF-1 viene rilasciato nel fegato e si lega ai recettori IGF all'interno delle cellule, il che alla fine provoca una stimolazione della crescita cellulare (sia causando nuova formazione di tessuto che crescita di tessuto esistente) e un'inibizione della morte cellulare. ? un composto altamente anabolico e anti-catabolico. Per l'atleta o il bodybuilder, questo ha avuto molti effetti positivi: aumento della ritenzione di azoto e sintesi proteica perch? ? altamente anabolico. L'IGF-1 (in presenza di sufficienti proteine) promuove effettivamente la crescita di nuove cellule muscolari, il che aumenta il numero complessivo di cellule nel muscolo.

IGF protegge i neuroni del cervello e promuove la crescita di nuovi motoneuroni, rendendo pi? possibile l'apprendimento rapido di nuove abilit?* durante il suo utilizzo. IGF-1 ? anche responsabile della produzione di tessuto connettivo, migliora la formazione di collagene e aiuta nella riparazione della cartilagine. Allo stesso modo, colpisce le ossa aiutando nella produzione e nella riparazione dell'osso. 

*Dati tecnici*
In uno studio condotto su topi adulti giovani, ? stato somministrato un composto responsabile della maggiore secrezione di IGF-1 nelle fibre muscolari. C'? stato un aumento medio del 15% della massa muscolare e un aumento del 14% della forza. Quando lo studio ? stato quindi condotto su topi adulti, c'? stato un aumento del 27% della forza nei muscoli iniettati rispetto ai muscoli non iniettati. ? stato anche trovato per prevenire l'invecchiamento dei muscoli. La massa muscolare e la crescita delle fibre muscolari erano simili ai livelli riscontrati nei giovani adulti. Questi effetti sono probabilmente dovuti alla capacit?* dell'IGF-1 di attivare le cellule satellite, stimolando quindi il ringiovanimento muscolare (1).

Negli studi condotti in cui sono stati utilizzati insieme GH e IGF1, ? stato riscontrato un aumento maggiore della massa corporea magra e della riduzione del grasso rispetto all'uso con ciascun composto da solo (2). Le ricerche ritengono inoltre che l'uso del testosterone aumenterebbe anche i livelli di IGF nei muscoli (3). In uno studio di 12 settimane su soggetti che utilizzavano IGF-1, IGF-1 + GH o GH da soli soggetti in questo studio, hanno guadagnato circa 3 kg di massa magra e perso circa 2 kg di grasso (4). 

L'IGF-1 Long R3 IGF-1 umano completo ? 2-3 volte pi? potente dell'IGF-1 a causa della minore capacit?* di essere reso inattivo dalle proteine ??leganti l'IGF (5) (6). 

*Note dell'utente*
In realt?* sono un grande fan di Lr3 IGF-1. Per me, ho scoperto che ha avuto effetti benefici sull'aiutarmi a riprendermi dagli infortuni di allenamento e ha dimostrato di essere molto utile nel migliorare la mia forza, velocit?* e prestazioni. Ho anche notato alcuni effetti di potenziamento muscolare piuttosto intensi e una combustione dei grassi molto migliorata quando sono stato su IGF ... niente a livello di steroidi anabolizzanti, ma ancora, l'effetto ? stato molto pronunciato. 

La maggior parte degli utenti opta per una dose di circa 100mcg / die iniettata bilateralmente nel gruppo muscolare appena allenato, immediatamente dopo l'allenamento. 

Ho il sospetto che nei prossimi anni, sempre pi? atleti professionisti useranno IGF, poich? ? molto difficile testarlo e molti sono gi?* passati dal GH a questo composto.

Aneddoticamente, IGF sembra accatastarsi meglio con Trenbolone e Testosterone, e c'? sicuramente una certa sinergia tra questi composti. Ultimamente, MGF viene aggiunto alla maggior parte dei protocolli IGF. 


*Riferimenti*
 L'espressione virale mediata del fattore di crescita simile all'insulina I blocca la perdita correlata all'invecchiamento della funzione muscolare scheletrica. Proc Natl Acad Sci US A. 1998 22 dicembre 1998; 95 (26): 15603-7. 
Ormone della crescita umano ricombinante, fattore di crescita insulino-simile 1 e terapia di combinazione nel deperimento associato all'AIDS. Uno studio randomizzato, in doppio cieco, controllato con placebo. Ann Intern Med. 1 dicembre 1996; 125 (11): 865-72. 
Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2002 Mar; 282 (3): E601 
Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2002 Mar; 282 (3): E601-
Le varianti di IGF-I che si legano male alle proteine ??che legano l'IGF mostrano un'azione ipoglicemica pi? potente e prolungata rispetto all'IGF-I nativo nei suini e nelle scimmie marmoset.J Endocrinol. 1997 Nov; 155 (2): 377-86. 
Azioni in vivo di analoghi IGF con scarse affinit?* per IGFBP: effetti metabolici e di crescita nei suini di et?* diverse e reattivit?* del GH. Prog Fattore di crescita Res. 1995; 6 (2-4): 385-95. Revisione. [/CITAZIONE]

Thank you very much brother for the outstanding explanation, what brand tips as quality?


----------

